# Dele Alli



## BossKilla7 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Signori miei, qui siamo di fronte probabilmente a uno dei talenti più puri che il calcio inglese abbia mai coltivato. 
Centrocampista moderno classe '96 box-to-box e paragonato da molti a Steven Gerrard, già l'anno scorso si era messo in grandissima mostra col MK Dons eliminando 4-0 lo United in Coppa di Lega e dopo esser stato acquistato dal Tottenham per 6 milioni sta mostrando doti fuori dal comune per un giocatore di quella età. Segna al debutto da titolare sia con la maglia degli Spurs, contro il Leicester (si ripeterà altre 5 volte in campionato) sia con la Nazionale maggiore inglese contro la Francia con un gran destro da fuori area. Forza fisica e tecnica lo rendono uno dei migliori prospetti al mondo, sicuramente il miglior centrocampista della premier quest'anno per distacco


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Troppo forte per essere inglese, infatti non lo è


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Troppo forte per essere inglese, infatti non lo è



?


----------



## DannySa (23 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Troppo forte per essere inglese, infatti non lo è



Beh ben presto di inglesi d'origine ne troverai pochi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Troppo forte per essere inglese, infatti non lo è



No no, è libanese


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Questo il gol che oggi ha deciso la sfida tra Tottenham e Crystal Palace


----------



## Hammer (23 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Questo il gol che oggi ha deciso la sfida tra Tottenham e Crystal Palace



Gol pazzesco. Bellissimo. Imho si può candidare per il miglior gol del 2016


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Aprile 2016)

Dio, non è umano, non è umano, non può esistere un classe '96 così forte e decisivo


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dio, non è umano, non è umano, non può esistere un classe '96 così forte e decisivo



Lo amo con tutto me stesso


Comunque è nigeriano non libanese


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lo amo con tutto me stesso
> 
> 
> Comunque è nigeriano non libanese



Infatti ero ironico


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Gennaio 2017)

Fenomeno, fenomeno, fenomeno. Il miglior centrocampista della Premier assieme a Fabregas e Pogba


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Gennaio 2017)

Centrocampista completo, dotato di fisico e di tecnica. Può giocare ovunque in mezzo al campo. Fottutamente forte.


----------



## Heaven (1 Gennaio 2017)

Fortissimo, stella del futuro. E del presente.

Non è un caso che il Tottenham sia sempre vicino alla vetta, con lui, Eriksen, Kane etc


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Gennaio 2017)

Il bello è che ha ancora ampissimi margini di miglioramento.


----------



## koti (4 Gennaio 2017)

Stessa categoria di Donnarumma.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Gennaio 2017)

Lo vorrei al Milan per qualsiasi cifra. Un fenomeno.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Gennaio 2017)

'96 e gioca con una tranquillità assurda. Talento strepitoso!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Gennaio 2017)

Non male, anche quel biondino con il pennello, al posto del piede, se la cava discretamente bene.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non male, anche quel biondino con il pennello, al posto del piede, se la cava discretamente bene.



quando tutti lo sponsorizzavano qui dentro era ancora ampiamente prendibile. 

Il Tottenham è una squadra fantastica , mi fa divertire, gioca bene, per certi versi è un po il Napoli inglese.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Gennaio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> quando tutti lo sponsorizzavano qui dentro era ancora ampiamente prendibile.
> 
> Il Tottenham è una squadra fantastica , mi fa divertire, gioca bene, per certi versi è un po il Napoli inglese.



Si, anche nei suoi difetti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Gennaio 2017)

Non ci sono più aggettivi per questo ragazzo, già eguagliato il record di gol in campionato a metà stagione


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Gennaio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> quando tutti lo sponsorizzavano qui dentro era ancora ampiamente prendibile.



Eriksen è passato al Tottenham per 13M la stessa settimana in cui Galliani ha preso il sig. Matri Alessandro a 12M.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Gennaio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Eriksen è passato al Tottenham per 13M la stessa settimana in cui Galliani ha preso il sig. Matri Alessandro a 12M.



Non lo voleva Allegri. Basta vedere che tipo di centrocampisti stanno arrivando alla Juve.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non lo voleva Allegri. Basta vedere che tipo di centrocampisti stanno arrivando alla Juve.



Matri ci ha dato comunque una grossa mano, dubito Eriksen avrebbe fatto meglio


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Gennaio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Matri ci ha dato comunque una grossa mano, dubito Eriksen avrebbe fatto meglio



Esatto. Poi diciamocelo, era ancora acerbo e probabilmente non da Milan. Meglio Matri che sa come si affronta il Bologna e il Genoa, vuoi mettere?


----------



## juventino (5 Gennaio 2017)

Era dai tempi di Gerrard che non vedevo qualcosa di simile in Inghilterra.


----------

